# Best Android inventory/POS app for selling T-shirts?



## lincolnapparel (Nov 21, 2009)

I sell a lot of shirts at shows and festivals. It'd be nice to have an automated way to keep track of which were sold at shows instead of waiting to get home and entering it in a spreadsheet (and trying to figure out exactly which shirts were sold in the process). I know I've seen apps where you can click on a product and take it out of inventory once it's been sold - are there any well suited for T-shirts? Features I'd like specifically:

- the app should allow you to categorize items so you can group them by size, color, design, etc. Ideally, I would just select the design/color, then the size.
- it needs to be able to keep track of the cost of goods sold over multiple print runs. Say print run 1 costs $8/shirt and run 2 costs $8.50, needs to be able to handle that properly (and go through the first run of shirts before moving on to the second etc.)
- it should be able to report the number of shirts sold in each design/color/size, in addition to the number left in stock
- it should allow you to sync this inventory data with a shopping cart on my website after the show. (or even during it, if you have net access)

Speaking of which I'd like suggestions for a good F/OSS shopping cart too, PayPal buttons don't cut it for me anymore, it's too much of a pain to update them.

Any good suggestions? Android apps only please.


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

Check out Square https://squareup.com


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

Maybe try something like Wordpress with a plugin like this: https://wordpress.org/plugins/inventorypress/screenshots/

The new Wordpress backend is responsive, so you can view the inventory page on your phone or tablet.


----------



## RaptorRay (Oct 6, 2009)

I have been evaluating Odoo. It is a business system that includes everything. Includes web site, e-commerce, billing, inventory, crm and much more. And, if you have less than 2 users it has no cost, there are some conditions tho. It can also be downloaded for free to put on your own server with no conditions. It is open source software. It is web based software.

Ray


----------

